# Voltage Output



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys i am having an issue .. 

I need to know what the voltage output is on this bike .. Does anyone know ..

I know what the charging is .. but 

When i turn my HIDS on it draws a load of power and when my fan is turned on the bike is charging at 12.4 with the lights off and fan off im charging at 14.4


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

This bike only puts out 200 Watts


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Voltage output is 12.5...just with key on not running...start quad go to 3 to 4000 RPM voltage should be 13.0 to 14.8....Sounds normal to me...the lights and fan are going to draw from the charging system...and having both sets of lights on is a draw...whats happening to think you have a problem? what issues have you had?? Muddie49


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would guess that it's just fine your still at 12.4 with it all on the charging system is 12 volts


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm with brute and muddie on this one. The hid's and fan draw a lot of amps at idle causing the charging system to work overtime. As you increase the RPM's, the voltage should also increase proportionately up through 14 volts or more. 12.4 volts is more like a trickle charge but still charging none the less. Just remember, the more strain you put on the battery to take and maintain high load levels, the shorter its' life expectancy.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

lmao .. the fan pulls no more than the stock one . the hids are 35W per ballast 70 together . no more than stock lights ..

and come to find out it is fine


----------

